# Trainer Rochester, NY



## Catpaw (Nov 2, 2012)

Odin has some aggression issues. I am looking for someone who can work with me and him. He does not like anyone. Nobody can touch him unless they have food in their hand. I've tried different techniques but yet he still barks and runaway from my friends. Loki loves everybody. I was hoping if Odin saw that it was safe, by means of Loki, he would not be so guarded.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Contact debbie zappia or jody potter. Ton of experience with aggressive dogs (pet and sport) and are actively involved in schh with gsds. On phone posting but you canfind them via google.


----------



## Catpaw (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you. My Jake trained with Jodie years ago. I did not know she was still in the area.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/193507-need-help-fearful-dog.html#post2619791

I read this and thought if you want to try something different, try Cindy or Celeste at Home Donaldson/Clothier type trainers. They do private sessions. Fun training! Let them know that I don't "know" you but that I saw a post of yours and recommended them (me and Nico).


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Catpaw said:


> Thank you. My Jake trained with Jodie years ago. I did not know she was still in the area.


She left for awhile, but has been back for a year and half (?) or so.


----------

